
Amazon's unrivalled power threatens jobs, communities - colinprince
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/thesundayedition/the-sunday-edition-for-may-31-2020-1.5580246/amazon-s-unrivalled-power-threatens-jobs-communities-and-democracy-monopoly-critic-stacy-mitchell-1.5585645
======
sacks2k
At least here in the US, Amazon's power has brought a minimum of $15/hour to
all warehouse jobs. You just can't get paid this much at smaller companies.

Even if the law was for $15/hour, small businesses would go under because they
can't afford these rates and companies like Amazon would dominate anyway.

This is one of the reasons they support a government mandated minimum wage
increase and also why the stricter laws we have in place for companies, the
more likely we will end up with industries dominated by a few big players for
decades and little chance that a smaller company/startup can ever grow large
enough to actually compete.

